# Cardboard bike box, Oxford *NOW GONE*



## wafter (16 Apr 2020)

I have this to get rid of and thought it was worth seeing if anyone could make use of it before it gets broken down to go out for recycling.

It's a Genesis box (if that makes any difference) and contains some (but not all) of the packaging that the bike was wrapped in before it arrived. 

If you can make use of it and can collect (subject to the current requirements) please take it away


----------



## wafter (5 May 2020)

No takers before it goes in the recycling...?


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 May 2020)

Sell it on eBay or or put on Facebook market place. Plenty will buy in this market to secure a bike sale!


----------



## wafter (5 May 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Sell it on eBay or or put on Facebook market place. Plenty will buy in this market to secure a bike sale!


Thanks for the thought - do you really think someone might actually pay money for it?

I've had a gutfull of ebay tbh but might sling it on FB marketplace; didn't think of that


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 May 2020)

People buy all sorts on marketplace, we got rid off our house moving boxes that way. Could advertise it as a box to carry a mirror in. Ha ha.


----------



## Gunk (5 May 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks for the thought - do you really think someone might actually pay money for it?
> 
> I've had a gutfull of ebay tbh but might sling it on FB marketplace; didn't think of that



stick it on Gumtree for free, someone will make use of it


----------

